# The Purge



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2015)

So I've been a bit overwhelmed lately with the number of lip products I've purchased in the last few weeks. So I thought I would do a purge to make more room for my new goodies. I love watching decluttering videos as much as I love watching haul videos. So let me know what you are getting rid of and why.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2015)

Let me get us started



Barbie hearts Stilia Lip Enamel Luxe Gloss in Tickled Pink: I loved this color but this is really really old and I'm not a fan of glosses 	
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in London: Tyrone Biggums that is all 	
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Instanbul: Tyrone Biggums in pink 	
NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee: Not crazy about the color 	
OCC Lip Tar in Anime: Old, Change in formula 	
OCC Lip Tar in Digitalis: same 	
OCC Lip Tar in Memento: same 	
Inglot AMC Lip Gloss in 541: This was one of those transforming lipglosses. The formula changed it's old. I wish Inglot did not discontinue these 	
NYX Round Lipstick in Chaos: Too creamy, too slippy 	
Milani Color Statement Lipstick in Sangria: She broke  I will be repurchasing. 	
Sleek iDivine Palette in Chaos: The mirror broke and I just don't trust it. 
 
  What are you getting rid of?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2015)

I tossed all the makeup I couldn't sell or swap. Truth be told, though, I'd had a lot of it for close to 4-5 years, so it had to go. Most of it was drugstore stuff. I also tossed a few old lipsticks and glosses (almost all drugstore, too) from my current stash, and I still need to purge some more stuff.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2015)

I've purged a ridiculous amount over the last year or so; I've cut back on beauty purchases as a result because it's clear that I reach for the same core set of products/shades over and over. I built a bigger collection only to discover that a lot of what I had didn't get much use. I've BTM'd, gifted and sold a ridiculous amount and I don't want to do that again.

  My new 'rules' (more like guidelines):

  1) No more highlighters - I only wear them occasionally and I have more than enough to last me for years
  2) No frosty or sparkly powders - they are not flattering to my aging skin
  3) Avoid buying near dupes
  4) Avoid buying bold colours that I'll virtually never use - I might be longing for spring, but I'll never wear a bold neon lippie no matter how good it looks on the model
  4) Don't be loyal to one brand (re: MAC) - I now turn to Guerlain for bronzers/Meteorites/powders, UD/KVD for eyeshadows, UD/Tarte for liners, etc. I have lots of MAC products I own and love, but very few new purchases are that brand
  5) Within reason, buy what I love even if it's more expensive (Guerlain pearls and bronzers) because they're the products I reach for again and again

  I have way too many blush (high teens) so want to trim by finishing some off. I'm almost through Deep Throat and have deep dips in 3-4 MAC products. It will take a long time, but I'd be happy to get down under 10. That's still more than needed, but allows me to have a few gorgeous blush powders (Hourglass Ambient Blush, Guerlain bronzer/blush combos) as well as core favourites.

  My sweet spot for lippies is about 15-20. That allows me to have 3-5 in my core shades (nudes, warm pinks, corals for summer, berry for winter and reds). That's enough to allow for plenty of variety without having too many (completely subjective amount that differs by person).

  I have lots of eyeshadow and liners. Love them all and just got rid of a palette I rarely used and some bolder shades. I'm feeling happier with what's left. It's a lot, but I have a lot of fun with my stash so it's all good.

  I have about 50 nail polish which is arguably way too many. Although my daughters both have their own as well (much less), they use my stash too. Many of my colours are shades I absolutely adore (particularly A England, Butter London as well as some Zoyas and Essies) so I don't see much point in getting rid of them. I never pay for professional manis or pedis, so I see my collection (that fits into a clear acrylic carrying case very nicely) as the family 'nail salon'. My daughters' friends also enjoy using it. So, while I won't add much to it (other than the odd gorgeous A England shade) I'll leave it where it is for now.


----------



## JulieDiva (Mar 5, 2015)

This  thread is a good idea.  I am overwhelmed by my stash, even with my selling, giving away and trying to reduce spending.

  I buy too many lipsticks, they are my weakness.  Also, I need to avoid the highlighters that I hardly ever use, and the dupes in blush shades and shadows.  How many neutral eyeshadow palettes
  can one pair of eyes use????

  I am trying to shop my stash, and to not hoard back ups, or special items.

  I also have to stop the whole bonus/gifts/extra goodies train...they usually end up getting given away....


----------



## LiliV (Mar 5, 2015)

I go through my stash twice a year and get rid of anything really old, and give away good stuff that I just don't wear. The biggest buying lessons I learned are- 1) no more hot pinks, I never wear them. I'm just not really into pinks!  2) No frosts. I hate frosty lipsticks, I always feel like they look like cheap 1980's lipsticks (I know others love them that's just me), 3) no pink, blue or silver eye shadows. I never wear those shades.   It's eye opening when you go through your collection and see what you're getting rid of always follows a pattern!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Let me get us started
> 
> Barbie hearts Stilia Lip Enamel Luxe Gloss in Tickled Pink: I loved this color but this is really really old and I'm not a fan of glosses
> NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in London: Tyrone Biggums that is all
> ...


  Did they really discontinue the Inglot AMC glosses?  I saw them at Macy's Inglot recently.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 5, 2015)

Let me get us started




LV2EVOLVE said:


> them at Macy's Inglot recently.


  No just the transforming ones. I had one that had a slight blue iridescence to it. It was great with purple and pink lippies.


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2015)

I need to follow this thread so that I can learn. I have a tendency to never throw anything away, which means pretty soon, I'm going to need to take over a bedroom for my makeup...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 6, 2015)

Love this thread! I'm not going to be throwing makeup on anyone else besides myself soon. I have quite a few pencils I could chuck and quite a few e/s that don't have dents in them. And I still have "Go For It" lipsticks and original greasepaint sticks I need to get out of my life.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2015)

Newly tossed: MAC Dame and Electra. Both quite old, neither had seen much use. Won't repurchase either of them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2015)

I had this bag near my vanity that I would throw product I wanted to get rid of into. The plan was to let family and friends take what ever they wanted from the bag. Every now and again I would pull things back out. Today I got the balls to put two more product back into the bag after I took them out last week.



Rock & Republic Saturate Eye Color in Electric: I love the packaging on these shadows but this color is just meh. I don't use it. I won't use it. I've got better blues in my collection that get much more love 	
Sigma Eye Shadow in Indian Girl: I swear this is the 1st shadow that Sigma ever made. I got it as a gift with my first purchase ever with them. It has a screw lid and is in black packaging. Sigma doesn't even use this packaging anymore. It's a lovely color akin to Satin Taupe but I like Satin Taupe a lot more. So this one will go.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 10, 2015)

Wouldn't you know my dog would help me purge stuff? I left for a date and came back, I gave my dog the benefit of the doubt of being out of their kennel since I had sealed the kitchen. I forgot to close my bedroom door. Hours go by, I'm feeling really high and wonderful from my date. This is guy I really liked, he kinda called it off last year and then made it clear that we were back on that night. Anywho, come back and one of running shoes is chewed to shit in the living room. Go to my room and it looks like I have been raided. My barely used Studio Sculpt has two big teeth marks in it, q-tips are scattered all over the floor, a small tub of shea butter is bitten into, the lid to a deep con is bit off, lid to a primer is destroyed, IT cosmetics flat top kabuki handle is chewed to shit, my beauty sponge is chewed up, my elf makeup mist is chewed up and empty on the couch...child you bet this dog got his ass chewed out and whipped with that remaining running shoe.




  So yeah my dog chewed all my new, actively being used stuff. #boltingthedoor


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh noes!  I ended up tossing several eyeliner pencils due to age, along with a brush. My Sigma F40 had some weird green stuff on the bristles next to the ferrule -- not sure if it was glue residue or what it was. But it was gross. So it had to go.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

I actually purged more out of my lip drawer. I need the room for the new things that are coming in. 


Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Creme in Bordouex: I wore it recently and the formula didn't seem the same. 	
Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Creme in Sancerre: Same here It moved less when I orginially bought it. Since these are food grade ingredients I think we need to check them more often 	
MAC Lipglass in Revealing: This is the first lipglass I've had separate. EW. 	
Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill Excess Mascara in #1: I've had this mascara for way too long. It's dried out but I love love love the weight of the packaging so I've been holding on to it. I use mainly drugstore mascaras so this was a big splurge for me back in the day. I think I'll just pick up a fresh one. Once I work through the bunch of other mascaras that are sitting here staring at me right now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2015)

I put my MUFE Aqua Cream in #22 into the purge bag. She is still creamy and usable and I hope someone else shows her the same love I thought I would.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 31, 2015)

I've stopped buying every MAC LE lipstick since I probably have a dupe somewhere.  I am slowly stepping away from MAC as they just don't make my heart beat fast anymore and the stalking has gotten ridiculous!  Last collection I stalked was Cinderella and ended up selling everything I bought bc it didn't work for my skintone and I'm about an NC35.  I will probably sell most if not all every bright MAC eyeshadow I have.  I think I have about 4 or 5 15 palettes of colorful eyeshadow.   I reach for browns and taupes and it's all I think I will use.  I'll have to do more cleaning later as I just rearranged some of my drawers because they were beyond full.  Things I don't sell will be handed down to family members


----------



## LotusEater00 (Apr 1, 2015)

I recently have created a pile of lipstick to back to mac. All my coral/ brown tones that really don't work that well on my skin tone.
  Impassioned
  vegas volt
  doubenet
  bombshell


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 10, 2015)

I moved abroad a few years ago, returned to the States and moved to another city so I purged A LOT and was able to get my collection into two large IKEA TROFAST towers (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30171123/) so it is nice and contained and more organized than it's ever been. I ended up selling/giving away and throwing out: 

  - All of my Urban Decay Loose Pigments 
  - Becca Jewel Dusts, Becca Loose and Pressed Face Powder and Foundation Sticks, Becca cream blushes 
  - Stila loose eye shadows, Stila All Over Shimmer Powders, Stila Powder foundation (and tons of backups), Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid
  - Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer, CB Pressed Powders, *magic liquid potion, *magic finishing powder, Prescriptives AnyWear Powder (and backup), Prescriptives Mineral Foundation Powder
  - So much foundation/powder: NARS Sheer Matte, NARS powder foundation, Lancome Dual Finish, Bobbi Brown foundation, IMAN Powder, MAC Studio Fix, Studio Tech, Select SPF, Liquid MSF Foundation,  
  - A lot of drugstore products: Black Radiance baked blushes and bronzers, Milani Stripped Highlighters, the old school Milani Baked Eyeshadows, Hard Candy Eyeshadow Duos and Bronzers, NYX Blushes, NYX Glitter Liners, NYX Eye crayons, Maybeline BB, Revlon Bronzer and baked eye shadow, and miscellaneous items. 
  - Most of my MAC MSFB 
  - I sold my backups of Perfect Topping and Brunette MSF, Parrot Eyeshadow and I can't even remember what else.
  - Original Kat Von D palettes (I think I gave away 6 or 7, it was an impulse decision and sometimes have a tinge of regret but life goes on) 
  - Some CARGO blushes (about 3), and Hard Candy (original Sephora, not d/s) eye shadow quads, maybe 3 or 4 
  - Several Two Faced shadows, baked shadows, and random products. 
  - a Smashbox Quad 

  And then just the basic stuff, lipsticks that have gone bad, nail polish, etc.  

  Whew...

  I still have quite a lot. And I'm glad I got rid of so much. It's one thing to have a lot of products that you don't often use, because then you go through your drawers and get excited about what's in them. But I hated looking at hoards of products that I didn't _want_ to use.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2015)

A lot has come into my collection over the last week. That Sephora VIBR sale will get you every time. So today I took the time to tackle my nail polish. I got rid of



Orly in Calypso Breeze 	
Orly in Purple Crush 	
Orly in Lunar Eclipse 	
Orly in Liquid Vinyl 	
OPI in Did It On 'Em 	
Zoya in Carey 	
China Glaze in VII 	
China Glaze in Seduce Me 	
Formula X Illustrious: this came in the VIBR clutch but I wasn't fond of the color. One of my friends will give her a good home. 	
Nails Inc Special Effects in The Donmar 	
Nails Inc Special Effects in The Wyndham 	
Nails Inc Special Effects in The Old Vic 	
Bling Nail Appliques in Pink & Purple Gradation 	
Bling Nail Appliques in Pink Polkadots 
 
  A lot of the polish mentioned were separating or too thin. I know it's an easy fix but I had a good hard look at the colors I already had that tried to eliminate anything that I already had in a formula I like more. As for the Nails Inc. I'm not a fan of flakies anymore.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 24, 2015)

I need to abolish my polish _again_.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

I tossed roughly half my nail polish stash fairly recently.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 8, 2015)

Here I am again. My lipstick storage tipped over and while I was putting items back in their place I decided to purge. Actually I started playing and doing lip swatches and some of them had to go. 


NYX Wicked Lippie in Betrayal. I love the color but I noticed there was silver glitter in it. I'm not a fan. Besides the NYX Simply Vamp Lip Cream in Temptress is the same color without the glitter 	
MAC lipstick in High Tea. That Luster is doing nothing for me. 	
MAC lipstick in High Def. I love this color but the scent has changed. Too bad its been discontinued. 	
MAC lipstick in Chatterbox. 	
Maybelline lipgloss in Mirrored Plum. A lipgloss has to be amazing for me to pay it any attention lately. This one isn't pigmented at all. It looks great with some of my purple lipsticks but its not good enough for me to keep it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here I am again. My lipstick storage tipped over and while I was putting items back in their place I decided to purge. Actually I started playing and doing lip swatches and some of them had to go.
> 
> 
> *NYX Wicked Lippie in Betrayal. I love the color but I noticed there was silver glitter in it. I'm not a fan. Besides the NYX Simply Vamp Lip Cream in Temptress is the same color without the glitter*
> ...


  Good to know! 

  I also purged recently. I have a little give away bag for my friends that I throw items into. I put a few WnW palettes in there, the last of my HC single eye shadows (the new iteration, not the original Sephora line), a free Maybeline luquid lipstick that I got with a ACW purchase, and MAC's Sunspill Loose Beauty Powder. 

  I also had the bright idea to go through all of my palettes and collect the sponge tip applicators and what nots out of them so that now I have a readily available stash. 

  I'm been tempted to have a major pigment sale/purge but I don't know... Maybe just putting myself on a pigment challenge for the month will change that.


----------



## prplhrt21 (May 13, 2015)

I gave away all of my MAC mineralize blushes + 2 skin finishes !! I have plenty of others to choose from in my stash including Chanel, Dior, hourglass, and Tom Ford..I defintely do not miss them!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

prplhrt21 said:


> I gave away all of my MAC mineralize blushes + 2 skin finishes !! I have plenty of others to choose from in my stash including Chanel, Dior, hourglass, and Tom Ford..I defintely do not miss them!


  I feel you on this. Some of the older MAC mineralized products just aren't what I'm willing to use now. The mineralized formula has gotten better over the last few years. I think I will revisit most of they mineralized products especially the eyeshadows on my next purge.


----------



## Rebby Writer (May 15, 2015)

I actually just did a throw away, recently! I got rid of

  Revlon Photoready primer because it would peel off of my face like a got a sunburn or something.

  A couple of powder foundations. I think they were Covergirl..anyway, they were too dark.

  I had some old liquid eyeliners that had dried out.

  A L'oreal foundation stick that would always crease.

  A tube of Rimmel eye primer that did nothing for me. It also was shimmery for some reason???

  I had some flavored lip glosses that were old and seperating

  L'oreal illuminating primer. Everytime I pumped some of it out, it was basically water. No matter how many times I shook it, it just wouldn't mix.


  and not thrown away but used for something else. I have a L'oreal lip liner that I bought to match a dark lipstick but it ended being lighter than the lipstick I bought. I used it to mark something but I'm going to throw it away after I'm done with it.

  Things I am thinking of trashing:

  Lime Crime Cosmopop lipstick. The color makes me look like I have a case Howard the Duckface. I just think the tube is so cute and it's the most expensive lipstick that I have.

  Maybellines The Nudes palette. Near impossible to get a good amount of color onto my eyelid. Too much effort to keep it but I got it only a few months ago..

  Revlon photoready..skinlights, I think it's called in pink. It's a liquid highlight. A nice color but every time I put it on, it eats away at my foundation/wears it off. Also, I have some of the Colourpop highlights and I like them better.

  I have a two-step mascara lying around somewhere that was too wide to grip and made my lashes stick together.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel you on this. Some of the older MAC mineralized products just aren't what I'm willing to use now. The mineralized formula has gotten better over the last few years. I think I will revisit most of they mineralized products especially the eyeshadows on my next purge.


  SAME!! Last year I gave away at least 8 of those suckers. I sold a lot of them previously. I still have 3 or 4 and I never reach for them. The staying power is abysmal and I don't love the finish...


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

I get rid of stuff if it smells, separates, texture changes. I go through my stash seasonally but I will toss on a reg.basis if I notice texture is wrong etc.   I probably need to do more but...I got rid of an eyeliner. Navy is not for me. Got rid of some mascaras. It was time. And the maybelline bb cream. The color was not right. And a couple lipsticks Different brands I don't remember which bc they smelled funky.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

Also I no longer buy makeup palette which is one reason I own no naked palette. No Lorac pro. I hardly use them. I usually only like one color in them so... I am not the biggest e/s wearer so I either stick to a few specific colors or if I do buy a new single it has to go w what I have.    And my rule is no new primer, foundation, mascara until I use what I have. No having a cabinet full of half used foundations. Which is why I continually pass on EL Double Wear. Cannot buy until my current foundation is used. But tbh I am way worse w shampoo/conditioner so yup not buying any more until ALL are gone. I did toss the Loreal shampoo JLO promotes. Too drying!  And I don't do the dupe thing. You end up w a bunch of close enough colors you still never use and you are still longing for the org product. What a waste!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

So what do you do when you separate undesirables from your collection with the intention of gifting them and people don't want them? I feel bad just throwing it away, but I guess I don't really have another option.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So what do you do when you separate undesirables from your collection with the intention of gifting them and people don't want them? I feel bad just throwing it away, but I guess I don't really have another option.


  If one group doesn't want them someone else will. I used to take my bag of undesirables to work if my firiends had gone through it and didn't want the rest. If its unused you can give it to a woman's shelter. If all of those options have been exhausted I throw it out. If I keep it around too long I start to think about adding back to my stash. I refuse to have do that anymore.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If one group doesn't want them someone else will. I used to take my bag of undesirables to work if my firiends had gone through it and didn't want the rest. If its unused you can give it to a woman's shelter. If all of those options have been exhausted I throw it out. *If I keep it around too long I start to think about adding back to my stash.* I refuse to have do that anymore.


  That is exactly what is starting to happen!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That is exactly what is starting to happen!!


  Get it out your house NOW!!!!!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So what do you do when you separate undesirables from your collection with the intention of gifting them and people don't want them? I feel bad just throwing it away, but I guess I don't really have another option.


  I donate them to Goodwill.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I donate them to Goodwill.


  Does the GW take makeup?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does the GW take makeup?


I don't think it's impossible that they would but I think if they knew  the brand well enough they'd put it up for auction in a glass cabinet.

  Another avenue could be a battered womens shelter.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does the GW take makeup?


  I think Goodwill takes it. They sell makeup all the time. I live in a small town so Idk about a battered women's shelter but that is a terrific idea!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

New makeup means more purging and playing Tetris with my storage. This purge includes: 

  - Cargo blushes x5 (which includes the last of my Beach Blushes) 
  - Hard Candy Metero-eyes Baked Glitter Shadows x7 (the whole lot of them) 
  - Hard Candy Hot Smudge Cream Eyeliner 
  - HArd Candy Walk the Line Liquid Eyeliners x8 (the last of my HC d/s collection!!!)
  - MAC Iridescent Powder Pressed (I think I'm going to B2MAC this actually)
  - MAC Liquid Last Liners x8 (B2MAC!!) 
  - MAC Paint Pots x4 (dried out/never used colors)
  - MAC Magically Cooling Liquid Powder (Cajun from Villainous Villans. I know...)
  - Maybeline Color Tattoo, Tough as Taupe (What was I thinking?)
  - Maybeline Lip Gloss 
  - Revlon Lipstick 
  - MUFE Lipstick Sample
  - Stila Collectable Palette 
  - Stila Eyeshadow Trio
  - Urban Decay Lounge blush (oldie, real oldie) 
  - Wet n Wild eyeshadow trio 
  - Various kabuki brushes 

  I really hope someone takes these. I don't think the GW takes opened makeup so I'd have to find a battered women's shelter (that what Temptalia does I believe).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> New makeup means more purging and playing Tetris with my storage. This purge includes:
> 
> - Cargo blushes x5 (which includes the last of my Beach Blushes)
> - Hard Candy Metero-eyes Baked Glitter Shadows x7 (the whole lot of them)
> ...


  When I saw Urban Decay Lounge I freaked out for a second. Then I realized you meant the blush not the newly released eyeshadow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I saw Urban Decay Lounge I freaked out for a second. Then I realized you meant the blush not the newly released eyeshadow.


  LOL - No! That shadow is so purty! I wore it the day I got it with Club and another MAC eyeshadow that I can't be bothered to find the name of. It's jazzy but totally everyday wearable with the right color pairing which was a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 11, 2015)

Had a little purge of my own last night. I tossed several eyeshadows, a couple of lip butters, a couple of eyeliner pencils, and a lipgloss. I also depotted a shadow from my UD Smoked Palette (minor disaster there). Main goal is to depot the ones I want to keep and toss the rest, but... hrm...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Had a little purge of my own last night. I tossed several eyeshadows, a couple of lip butters, a couple of eyeliner pencils, and a lipgloss. I also depotted a shadow from my UD Smoked Palette (minor disaster there). Main goal is to depot the ones I want to keep and toss the rest, but... hrm...


  While I loved the way they felt on my lips I eventually got rid of all of my Revlon lip butters. They are a very very soft product and in the Miami heat it just wasn't that user friendly for me. I used to keep one in my pocket at work and one in my purse and one in the car. Two of them died disastrous deaths. Maybe I will try again in Georgia. In winter.


----------



## Antigone (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Let me get us started
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie hearts Stilia Lip Enamel Luxe Gloss in Tickled Pink: I loved this color but this is really really old and I'm not a fan of glosses


  I remember that! 

  I loved that - had so many backups!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2015)

I B2MAC'd some of my purge items including the three McQueen Paint Pots and the now d/c'd Liquidlast Liners and the MUA's lost it. They were calling each other over to the register like I'd brought in lost treasure. It was great, lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I B2MAC'd some of my purge items including the three McQueen Paint Pots and the now d/c'd *Liquidlast Liners* and the MUA's lost it. They were calling each other over to the register like I'd brought in lost treasure. It was great, lol.


  Girl I still have one of those in my stash.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I still have one of those in my stash.


  I finally let them go. I'm going to get more use out of my lipstick than I ever would have from those liners.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

It was time for another purge, perfectly aligned with the change of seasons. This time around I purged: 

  - The last of my Milani Baked eyeshadow stash 
  - All of my Stila Smokey eye palettes 
  - A Stila blush and the Convertible Color Bronzing Duo 
  - A Stila quad of shadows and a trio of shadows 
  - All of my L'Oreal HIP eyeshadow Duos (16 in total, I think) 
  - Smashbox Eye Illusion Quad 
  - An eyeshadow from The Body Shop and a few Looxie Beauty eyeshadows 
  - A repressed Looxie Beaity highlighter and repressed Bitter Lace highlighter (I was sent replacements)
  - A CARGO mini blush 
  - A couple of Hard Candy quads 
  - All of my Wet n Wild palettes 
  - Prescriptives Pressed Powder Leaves (a subtle finishing powder) 
  - 11 MAC MES' 
  - 3 MAC old school Pressed Highlighting Powders

  And a tossed a few lip glosses and the Prescriptives *magic Cream in Deep. I was able to free up and entire drawer in one of my IKEA towers.

  I shutter when I think about the hundreds of dollars of products I have given away (or tossed) in the last however many years. It could easily fill 4 train cases and then some. As someone previously said, the money is long gone (and I realize that I'm actively using things that were purchased within the last three years) but it makes me reaccess my spending habits and trends. I don't have a ton of lip products and I want to keep it that way. For the most part I am done with blushes however there are some NARS blushes that I want but I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need 2 of the 4 because do [some] blushes really look THAT different once their on your cheeks? Example: I bought NARS Almeria (from ACW so I can't return it) against my better judgement and I'm kind of sad that it's not that different from Dolce Vita... I'm definitely done with highlighters unless its a Becca LE or Bobbi Brown LE Shimmerbrick. I'm done with ColourPop for a long long while; I've got what I need, some of what I don't (trying to meet shipping minimums) and I'm just good on that. And my eye shadow game really just revolves around Urban Decay and a few other things here and there. I refuse to dive into the rabbit hole that are MUFE and INGLOT shadows. I've been really good about keeping my basic face products to a minimum (not too many foundations, one concealer, etc). I've deleted some Sephora "loves" but I still need to do more to reel it in.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2015)

Threw out a lipgloss because it'd gone off.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2015)

I am finally putting together my vanity after all this time. I will be listing everything that gets the boot. I honestly can't find some products already. I don't know if they were lost during the move or my mom and sister got their hands on them. LOL!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 26, 2015)

I keep a bin of purged items near my makeup stash. It's nearly full, so I'm going to let my cousin go through it. I take a good look at my collection and ruthlessly purge items at least once every other month. I don't discriminate against price. It's mostly stuff I dislike and/or very rarely feel the urge to use.  I'm also trying to wear my new items right away so I can test them, and return if necessary. I've accumulated so much that I can't wear what I really love without neglecting something else. A few of the items I'm getting rid of:  LA Girl Glazed Lip paint in Pin Up and Daring Ulta matte lip cream in Striking Sephora Craig & Karl lipstick in West End Swirl Flower Beauty lip lacquer in Autumn Rose Ulta brand liquid lipsticks (set of 3) Maybelline matte lipstick in All Fired Up &Nude Nuance YSL rouge volupte sheer  Tony Moly lip master (purply-red color stain) ELF Moistiruzing lipstick in Bordeau Beauty Tarte smooth operator finishing powder ELF Healthy Glow Bronzer Sun Kissed Lorac Unzipped Palette Too Faced chocolate bar palette  Neutrogena cleansing oil  Clinique chubby stick in pudgy peony Psssst can of dry shampoo Pacifica gloss in nudist  Every colourpop matte lippie stick I bought (4-5) Lancome Teint Idole Ultra in 510 Suede  Soooo much wasted money!!! This thread is making me disgusted with myself LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Soooo much wasted money!!! This thread is making me disgusted with myself LOL


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 28, 2015)

That's pretty awesome that you can put makeup on the burb like an old couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I need to remove the items from my room faster, so I'm not tempted to add things back into my collection! The Too Faced Chocolate Bar & Lorac Unzipped palettes were the hardest...but I just don't enjoy using them. I'll have to look into donating gently used items somewhere.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

I haven't personally done this/witnessed it but my friend left an elf palette on the curb and someone took it.   





Jayjayy said:


> That's pretty awesome that you can put makeup on the burb like an old couch :haha: . I need to remove the items from my room faster, so I'm not tempted to add things back into my collection! The Too Faced Chocolate Bar & Lorac Unzipped palettes were the hardest...but I just don't enjoy using them. I'll have to look into donating gently used items somewhere.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

I chucked a bunch of dried up nail polishes the other day a few were fairly new and I hadn't even used them yet so I have no idea how they dried out, lame. I also got rid of s bunch of lipsticks, eye shadows and a foundation I didn't need, my sister takes all of my makeup castaways lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

I added my MAC Prolongwear Powder to my B2M pile. I lost the receipt so I was stuck with and I have tried everything to make it work and I just can't get down with it. I'm starting to loose my faith in MAC base products. My Prolongwear Liquid, which I used to love, couldn't hold up in the summer heat so I switched to a combo of MUFE Face & Body with Cover FX Drops with much success. I really want to finish the bottle of Prolongwear though (just because it's starting to get up there in age, and I thought I would repurchase it anyway) but when I tried it on the other day it felt sticky and I could just feel the foundation sitting on my face. I've never liked the texture of it, so I just dealt with it but feeling it weighting down on my face was just too much. I'll give it a couple of more tries before I make a final decision. It definitely makes me reconsider wanting to try the Prolongwear Compact or Studio Tech (I like to use cream foundations in the cooler months). Maybe I'll just stick with my NARS... Sorry that got a little off topic. The point is I purged another item, well three actually. I added that Lime Crime palette to the bunch (I figured it wasn't worth keeping) and threw another Hard Candy palette into the giveaway bag. And I decided to return a couple of items to Sephora, so I guess that counts as purging as well.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2015)

I finally decide to give my Thierry Mugler Angel les cuirs perfume ... I hate Angel and I thought les cuirs will be more tolerable but it is not. I was thinking of swapping it but I talk to my Aunt yesterday and told me she really love Angel perfume but couldn't afford a bottle right now, so I offer mine. Also will trash my Burberry Brit Gold perfume it turned on me it is a shame it was a special edition and no longer in sale even on Ebay and Amazon.  it had such a great sandalwood dry down ... it was my signature perfume for a while so much so that only a quarter was left in my 3oz bottle.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I finally decide to give my Thierry Mugler Angel les cuirs perfume ... I hate Angel and I thought les cuirs will be more tolerable but it is not. I was thinking of swapping it but I talk to my Aunt yesterday and told me she really love Angel perfume but couldn't afford a bottle right now, so I offer mine. Also will trash my Burberry Brit Gold perfume it turned on me it is a shame it was a special edition and no longer in sale even on Ebay and Amazon.  it had such a great sandalwood dry down ... it was my signature perfume for a while so much so that only a quarter was left in my 3oz bottle.


  I've not considered purging my fragrances. I will go through my small stash and see who would love some of my more neglected ones more than me.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've not considered purging my fragrances. I will go through my small stash and see who would love some of my more neglected ones more than me.


I have to say I do have more perfume then some and less then other LOL I prefer finishing bottles, I have 34 now (with Angel gone and Burberry Brit Gold) but there was no way I would have finished Angel I just couldn't handle the scent and one spray was too much. But I can easily finish a 30ml (1oz) in 3 to 4 months, my only problem now is that I have a lots of sample (damn you Luckyscent) and they are not coming into spray so I have a harder time finishing them as I put less when I just dab scent on me.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 14, 2015)

My inventory list currently counts 43 perfumes (and 233 nail polises) but I am not yet ready to part with them yet. However, I think it's time to purge some older drugstore makeup.  No need in keeping cheapo items I never use when I hardly have enough space to keep my expensive items.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 15, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> However, I think it's time to purge some older drugstore makeup. No need in keeping cheapo items I never use when I hardly have enough space to keep my expensive items.


Hey Sandra are you on Fragrantica? If so do you have the same ''name'' i'm very curious to see your perfume wardrobe 
  As for my nail polish I never count them but I gave 7 to friends this weekend, they were colours that didn't suit my skin tone. I'm not a nail fanatics so I never feel the need to have the latest colours and I never jump on the high-end nail polish bandwagon (I look at you Chanel and Dior) so most of my nail polish are Julep, Opi and China Craze, so I might have 30ish nail polish and I have no attention to have more!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't think I have ever created a username on Fragrantica.  My perfume collection consists of only mass-marketing brands (Lancome, Gaultier, Dior, ..) and only 1 real nice niche perfume (eau radieuse from Humiecki & Graef, the special porcellan edition).  The only reason I know how many nail polishes I have is because I have an inventory in excel.  There are so many that sometimes I don't remember which ones I have. I have lots of Chanel and Dior, many OPI and Nails Inc, some Essie and then a bit of everything else, lol.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, I spent some time on Fragrantica and now have a profile there (same name as here)


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 15, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Well, I spent some time on Fragrantica and now have a profile there (same name as here)


I send you a private MP on Fragrantica


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a fragrantica too lol but I haven't updated it in a few months. I have maybe 20+ perfumes right now I gave a few away to my sister, Anna Sui fairy dance and a few others, anything I blind buy that I end up not liking goes to her.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I have a fragrantica too lol but I haven't updated it in a few months. I have maybe 20+ perfumes right now I gave a few away to my sister, Anna Sui fairy dance and a few others, anything I blind buy that I end up not liking goes to her.


LOL Ok will try to find you it is not the same as here ... my knowledge of Fragrantica is so minimal. AND now why the Fragrance topic is so limited here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





??? I should go and add some topic, I love makeup and have way more makeup then perfume but I really became more passionate about perfume this past couple of year.  Those damn niche perfume house just get me so excited LOL.

  PS: my name on Fragrantica is VAL4MAL a little different.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

I love perfume too but I haven't fully gone down the rabbit hole yet and tried indie perfumes or anything like that. Stephanieshopaholic is my username there


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Stephanieshopaholic is my username there


Well there is some niche perfume house more affordable then others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have a soft spot for Serge Lutens his bottle retail for 115$ to 135$CAN so not that expensive compare to let say MJ Daisy who retail for 90$CAN. But yes I need to be careful.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 16, 2015)

I am so in love with Amouage perfumes, but they are around 300EUR for a bottle.  And then there are the body products.  And the gift sets....  I am way more passionate about perfumes than makeup.  I buy both about as much, but I use my perfumes daily.  Not so with my makeup, because I currently don't work.  Don't feel like putting it on to sit at home with the dog.  But I'd rather slice my throat than go without perfume!!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 16, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I am way more passionate about perfumes than makeup. I buy both about as much, but I use my perfumes daily. Not so with my makeup, because I currently don't work. Don't feel like putting it on to sit at home with the dog. But I'd rather slice my throat than go without perfume!!


I tried Opus III and really like it, I want to tried other one but at the same time i'm wondering what the use?  if I can only afford 1 or 2 bottle per year at that price and already have a loooong wish list instead of testing more shouldn't I work on what I have before. But it is definitely up in my ally as for as perfume goes.  I too wear perfume daily and will even use random sample  that I have when ordering from Sephora for bedtime like Vera Wang Forever, princess, Balenciaga Paris, Tocca's perfume, Narciso Rodriguez etc, they are nice perfume but too generic for me so I wear those after my shower before going to bed that way i'm using them.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Oct 16, 2015)

I also use perfume before going to bed, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I keep on trying expensive ones.  If I only buy very few of them, I have to be sure it's the one I like most.  There is a local store specialized in niche brands, and they don't only let you smell them, but let you really discover them, including all the background etc. Couple of years ago, I was invited to an event with the "noses" of many brands: Juliette has a gun, Humiecki & Graeff (I bought the porcellan edition of Eau Radieuse then and had it signed), Atelier Cologne, Odin, Olfactive Studio, Parfum d'Empire, Romea d'Ameor, ... It was so cool.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello all!!!
 Spring has sprung  and I'm doing a bit of spring cleaning. It's been a while since I've gone thought my stash and found new homes for neglected product. This is what's going away this round.


9 depotted NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils. These were some of the first products I bought when I started my collection. I've found better product that works for colored bases. Long story short. They're old!
Wet N Wild Color Icon 8 pan palette in I heart Matte. I was keeping this one for two of the colors. The others were a bit chalky. I realized that I have those same colors in other brands and formulas I love.
Loreal True Match Lumi Cushion. This was a new purchase and it's a great product but I bought the wrong color (too dark) and I'm not a fan of illuminating foundations.
Catrice Liquid Metal Eyeshadow in We Are The Champagnes, Look Me in the Ice & Under Treasure. Don't care for the colors.
LA Girl Pro BB Cream in Deep. Wrong color, way too red.
NYX HD Blush in Electro and Double Dare. I have these colors in formulas that I like better.
Magnolia Makeup Blush in Caution Cone. Never used this. I've had it for a while.
Milani American Beauty Rose Blush. Just a wee bit ashy.
4 NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils. Just don't use them anymore.
Jordana Made to Last Liquid Eyeshadow in Immortal Metal and Uphold Gold. They don't ever dry down enough for me.
Maybelline Color Tattoo in Chocolate Suede. Same color as Rich Mahogany.
NYX Single Shadow in After Party. It's been sitting on my vanity for the last 3 months and I haven't even opened it.

I'm not even finished. This all that I was able to get through today.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2016)

My sister decided to get in on the act. She has recently purged some items from her collection.


NYX Jumbo Pencils in Purple, Pots & Pans, Lemon, Slate, and Cherry.
Jordana Easyliner in Mint (2x) and Purple Fusion.
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous.
Ulta Eye Shadow in Night Sky.
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Amsterdam
Maybelline Vivids Lipstick in Brazen Berry.
Wet N Wild Idol Eyes Creme Shadow Pencil in Techno
NYX Single Eye Shadow in Morocco

She said it's because her collection is getting out of control. If only she saw mine in it's entirely.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 11, 2016)

I purged 19 lipsticks yesterday...a combination of liquid lipsticks and all of my Bite Beauty minis--I hate baby lipsticks lol. I still have a TON left, but I look forward to wearing them. Its such a shame, I purged items I never wore but had no interest in wearing SMH. The only one I loved was Dose of Colors Berry Me 2 but the packaging was leaking oil. My other shades don't leak so I had to let her go.

I'm not buying any new lipsticks until I've worn every one I own at least once.


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2016)

Just found this thread and I love it!  I recently purged a bunch of items (96 to be exact) and sold them to Glambot.  They offer so little per item, but it's just easier sometimes to sell to them in one large batch and be done with it.  Versus selling on here, 1 item here and there.  Worring about packaging/shipping/insurance, paypal fees.  And certain items just don't sell on here, so it's better to simply include them with a large Glambot sell package to get rid of them.

I've been going through my entire collection and getting rid of the next round.  I'll post a pic of my To Get Rid Of bag later.  Currently testing out my pots of Armani Eyes to Kill Silk Eyeshadows.  I don't like how some of the colors apply.  Also working on my Mac MSF assortment.  I hate glitter in face products.  I'm finally admitting that to myself.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2018)

New Year New Purge!!!
I realized that it's been a while that I've made a note of what has come out of my collection of late. I've actually given away a medium Sephora bag of product to a young lady at work that has shown signs of being a makeup enthusiast. I'm still purging things out and this is what is currently in my to go bag.


Smashbox Full Exposure Palette. I've had this product for years and I haven't used it once, NOT ONCE!
BH Cosmetics Missy Lynn Palette. I'm just not in love with this product anymore,
ELF Prism Eyeshadow in Naked. I was using this as highlighters. We all know I can stand to get rid of some highlighters. This is the first ( and probably only) one to go
CARGO eyeshadow palette in Tahiti. The number of times I've taken this out of my collection only to have it slip back in! I'm putting my foot down. IT HAS TO GO!
Ben Nye Lumiere Luxe Powder in Indian Copper. I have a similar color from Mehron that I like better. This mixed with a mixing medium was foiled heaven!
Colourpop Super Shock Shadow in Sequin. I'm done with the Colourpop Super Shock Shadows. I have about 10 total and I don't see that getting any bigger. Their pressed shadows have me though.
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Rocky Mountain Green. I thought I got rid of all of these. I was wrong.
Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner in Fierce Blue & Powerful Purple. This is a product I wholly recommend to people. It's pigmented and it's cheap. However, I have dupes for these colors in higher end product. As a result these just don't get used.
Wet N Wild MegaLast lipsticks in Cherry Bomb (9108D) and Vamp It Up(919B). To be honest, I love these lipsticks. They are MATTE and longlasting. However, the caps! They will not stay on! They have ruined the interior of more than one makeup bag or purse. I have similar colors from Pat McGrath, NARS, MAC, etc to put up with this any longer.
Maybelline Bold Lipstick in Berry Bossy. Meh
Jordana Made To Last Liquid Eyeshadow in Around Town Brown. Again another product I thought I had gotten rid of. They just don't dry down enough for me.
NYX Studio Liquid Liner in Extreme Blue. Old
Maybelline Master Strobing Liquid in Deep/Gold. I went to use this the other day and it smelled strange. So out she goes.
NYX Slip Tease Full Color Lip Oil in Bang Bang. To me, a lip oil should be moisturizing. This one isn't. I've worn it a couple times now and it dries the holy hell out of my lips. I can take a dry lip formula but this is ridiculous. I have one more color in this formulation that I'm going to give a go this weekend. I hope it's different. I don't have high hopes.
MAC Cremesheen Glass in Petite Indulgence, Creme Anglaise, and Melt In Your Mouth. I've had these for a good while. I still don't wear glosses. Into my B2M bag, they go.
I plan at some point to go over to my main collection and pull some product out of there in the upcoming days. So I will be listing more soon. What's leaving your collections?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 6, 2018)

*Good work lady! 

My purge has been an ongoing practice over 2017. I have a student worker who is also a beauty enthusiast with a very limited budget. So I have passed on lots of goodies to her. She in turn has given things to her sister. 

I let go of several premade e/s & blush palettes! NARS, UD, MAC  , Benefit, Tarte...Also tossed many old loose pans. That was a downright cut throat purge! 

Other odds & ends included Hourglass blushes I never got on with, a pile of several old MAC mineralize powders and singles that I will B2M, 
and over 12 Physicians Formula powders, blushes & bronzers, some still brand new 

I feel so good letting things go not getting used. As I write this, I can think of other things that will probably get cut too. Overall though, I am now sitting with a pretty nice edited wardrobe where I am loving everything I reach for! All around good feelings.


On the other end, I have also been 100% on top of returning anything new that was a dud for me. I am low/no buy again for 2018 so this should help me cut back on dud products. *


DILLIGAF said:


> New Year New Purge!!!
> I realized that it's been a while that I've made a note of what has come out of my collection of late. I've actually given away a medium Sephora bag of product to a young lady at work that has shown signs of being a makeup enthusiast. I'm still purging things out and this is what is currently in my to go bag.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2018)

So after my most recent post, I turned around and realized there was a bag of lip product behind me. So I went through it. 


Revlon Matte Balm in Passionate. Meh
Revlon Matte Balm in Fiery. Nothing wrong with this product. As far as red goes I have other reds I love more.
Jordana Sweet Cream Matte Liquid Lip Color in Red Velvet Cake. I have no idea why I was holding on to a liquid lip I didn't like. Great color, the formula could use some work.
Too Faced Melted Chocolate in Chocolate Cherries. I don't like the smell of this product. I could do without the chocolate scent. I should have returned this ages ago.
Lime Crime Velvetine in Utopia. It has dried up. In the trash, this one goes.
NYX Intense Butter Gloss in Berry Strudel. I don't like glosses or this color.
NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie, Red Velvet, and Devil's Food Cake. I don't like glosses!
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Beige. I actually like this gloss. This one is old though. I can always repurchase.
L.A. Girl Matte Flat Finish Pigment Gloss in Rebel. While the name includes the world gloss this is a liquid matte lip. I have this color in better formulas.
Inglot Freedom System 5 pan with round lipsticks. I don't like the smell of this product anymore.
MAC Lipgelee in Lilacrush. I've had this forever and not nearly as moisturizing as I wanted it to be.
MAC Lipglass in Heroine, Style-Packed, and True Babe. See my previous statements on how I feel about gloss.
To be honest I kept a few glosses but they aren't anywhere near the sticky mess that is MAC lipglosses. I have a feeling if I am realistic about their use they may end up in future clearouts.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2018)

Let's get into liners and a couple of powders

MUFE Aqua Shadow Stick in 8E, 4E, and 6E. They were dried out.
Prestige Total Intensity Liner in Fearless Teal. I have this color in other brands I like more.
Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eyeliner in Stingray, Deep Fuchsia, and Deep Burgandy. They were all dried out. I will be repurchasing Deep Fuchsia and Burgandy.
Milani Liquif'Eye Metallic Eye Liner in Aqua and Black.
Buxom Waterproof Smoky Eye Stick in Torch/ Two By Four. This smelled terrible.
Loreal HIP Color Rich Cream Crayon in Intricate. Do you have any idea how old this is?
Loreal HIP Color Chrome Eyeliner in Silver. Another oldie. Replaced it with the Silkissime liner in Silver.
NYX Slide On Glide On liner in Golden Olive. There is a Silkissime dupe that is way creamier.
MAC Pearlglide Intense Eyeliner in Black Line and Petrol Blue. I went to swatch and the entire pencil fell out.
Jordana Easyliner for Eyes in Seagreen. I have this color in just about every brand available. Time to cull a few.
NYX Eye Pencil in Teal. I have a similar color in Stila I like better.
FaceFront Cosmetics Flashlite Highlight Powder in Gamma Ray, Autofocus, and Double Exposure. I'm not a fan of loose highlighters. Does anyone remember this company?
MUFE HD High Definition Powder. Flash Back City!
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Slate and Knight. I think this is really it for these Jumbo pencils. At least I hope so.
NYX Lip Liners in Purple Rain, Hot Red, and Pale Pink. I have better MAC ones in similar colors.
Sephora + Pantone Universe Palette in Precious Metals
Loreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Eggplant and Midnight Blue. *smh*
Sigma Paris Palette.
Smashbox On The Rocks Holiday Palette. I was gifted to me and I never used it.
Tarte The Tarte of Giving Holiday Palette. Not the colors for me anymore.
Coastal Scents Creative Me #1  Palette. I'd rather have SugarPill.
Lorac Multiplex 3D Eyeshadow Palette.
Tarte CC Matte be MATTEnificent Palette. I don't know what compelled me to buy this in the first place.
Stila Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pots in Cobalt Clutch and Purple Pumps. This cannot be used! I was keeping it for collection purposes but I need a collection I can use.
Victoria Secret Eyeshadows in Horizon and Prowl. Do they even make makeup any more?
NYX Ombre Blush in Code Breaker.

I think this will be my last declutter for a while. I got rid of the old and purged the items I know I won't use anymore.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm sending a large priority mail box to Project Beauty Share.  Sending extra brushes I've never used, mostly leftovers from sets or free gifts with purchase.  Including two palettes of Inglot e/s pans that just aren't for me b/c they are more cool toned.  And then I'm adding Paul & Joe and Anna Sui blushes that are gorgeous, but they don't last on my skin.  Oh and a few random Lancome e/s palettes I've never touched.
In sending these items, I'm thinking I should also go out and buy things the women can actually use more than makeup.  Toothpaste, soap, shampoo, feminine hygiene products, etc.  That will have to go in a separate box though!


----------

